# adding another women for sexual play/but...



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

ok so H and I have been married for over 8 yrs and we have always experimented with other ways to enhance our sex life. Since the day we met, we have always used toys videos and on a few occasions we have involved other couples or just ladies.. yesterday we were talking and H said " i want to play with another girl for Halloween?" i was OK, we have done this before, and we have done couples and the whole couple thing does not always work out, bc the GUY in he relationship gets all bent out of shape when we want to play.. so, here we are talking about it, and H says " i know your knee is not up to it ( *Note* i have had cancer since Feb and recovering*), but, when you get better i would like to try this all again, even tho i know it may not happen.. The reason it usually does not happen is because we live in one of those states that "frowns on Sexual orientation and the ladies here get easily afraid or they feel "dirty".. We went about our business for the day..

but, then we came home and i now i can not seem to stop thinking about how hot it would be to watch him do another girl, i mean we have boundaries BEFORE we go into it, what we are comfortable with and what we are not, and he always said he would wear a condom no matter what.. i think it would be a HUGE turn on for him, because we have trust we love one another and it would never go past the "safety area" and for some reason i am OK with him doing this, i would not hold him liable for anything that did happen. but, he seems bummed about it not happening, he is always pointing out really attractive women on the streets, and because i am BI, i love looking at them.. its just since my surgery i have not felt up to doing all this, simply because i do not feel "sexy" to him, bc i am always tired, or hurt or something.

so, would it be wrong of me to let him feel his fantasy with another woman and just let them play? of course i would probably end of watching and getting all excited and stuff .. bc in my mind it would be hot as hell to watch him... when i asked him what kind of woman he wanted, he said someone that looks like you and is a little smaller than you, which is OK bc i know i have gained weight since we were married. 


so, what do you guys/gals think? thoughts? suggestions?


sorry for this being all over the place, but, i have so much on my mind about this too...

thanks


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I could never do it. Just the thought of my boyfriend being with another woman kills me. We agreed when we first got together that other people would never be an option for us...neither of us is willing to share. 

With that said, if you two are comfortable with it, then you do what you want. I do think, though, there is a very big difference between the two of you playing together with someone else, and him alone playing with someone else while you watch. As a fantasy, it may seem incredibly hot, but in reality, will it still be so hot? 

And let's also look at the practical side. He'll use a condom...that's great. But, the fact is condoms do fail. Yes, it's fairly rare, but it does happen. And if she's not on any birth control, or her birth control fails at the same time (highly unlikely, but not completely impossible), she could get pregnant. How would you feel if he fathered a child with this other woman? Would you be able to live with that? 

I would definitely think this over carefully before you actually do it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> I could never do it. Just the thought of my boyfriend being with another woman kills me. We agreed when we first got together that other people would never be an option for us...neither of us is willing to share.
> 
> With that said, if you two are comfortable with it, then you do what you want. I do think, though, there is a very big difference between the two of you playing together with someone else, and him alone playing with someone else while you watch. As a fantasy, it may seem incredibly hot, but in reality, will it still be so hot?
> 
> ...


atruckersgirl
I respect you for thinking like this. After reading a few posts here, I promised myself that I will never never play with fire no matter how boring our sex become. A healthy marriage is about one man and one woman. Other people can do whatever they want to, it's none of our business. In order for us to have a long lasting happy marriage, never never put us into an embarrassing situation like that! 

In my heart there are quite a few friends here, I want to see their marriages stay happy for ever. Ten, twenty, thirty years later, I hope they are still here and we all share our happy life with each other!!!


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

I would suggest not doing it.
I get all hot and bothered THINKING of my man with another woman. In fact it is one of my favorite "alone time" fantasies guaranteed to get me off. 

However, I know that it is JUST fantasy. If it came down to it, I would never get over it and never forgive him. Just imagine if he developed feelings for her or if you merely thought he had? IDK it just seems to be like playing with fire...


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool! Since I would be too jealous if he f&cked another woman, I'm curious - maybe it would be a turn-on? 

What turns you on about it? I guess it's hot to see he can excite another woman, yet I worry... what if she is more responsive or is tighter because she did not have any children, for example? You don't have those thoughts?

One more thing - my female partners and I have always required an exchange of STD lab test results prior to any sexual activity! I am told responsible men require this as well. Make sure to get the whole workup including Hep B/C, chlamydia, herpes, AIDS, HPV, etc...some have no cure. You can get warts by skin contact in the "briefs area" and you may not even see any warts, and there is no test for that, but it's not as bad as the other stuff.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> I could never do it. Just the thought of my boyfriend being with another woman kills me. We agreed when we first got together that other people would never be an option for us...neither of us is willing to share.
> 
> With that said, if you two are comfortable with it, then you do what you want. I do think, though, there is a very big difference between the two of you playing together with someone else, and him alone playing with someone else while you watch. As a fantasy, it may seem incredibly hot, but in reality, will it still be so hot?
> 
> ...


oh dont get me wrong, we would def do the whole B/c check and all, its not like im saying we are gonna pick some random dirty girl on the street, we are very picky and would def pick someone who is clean and is on some type of B/c and that condoms are used ( i understand they break and are not 100%)
as for if the other girl were to get pregnant then yes, we are the type of couple who would support one another, it has yet to happen, and we have played with a few couples in the past.


i can see everyone's point of view? but, what really is so wrong about it? My hubby and I are very open about our relationship and are very secure( have been for almost 9 years now) i was BI when he came into the relationship, and he loves it, and what is wrong with making a fantasy a reality? 

@Sara ann, i guess what turns me on is him giving her pleasure, just like it turns him on when i give another girl pleasure.

@Crazy town, when you have a very secure relationship and trust and love, and you go into something like this, we have made it a point this is JUST SEX, just a F^&k, nothing more, it is not love making it means nothing.. ya ya ya "but he is human and has feelings" YES, but FOR ME no one else.
@Greenpearl.. do you know that statics show that couples who are more open with their sex lives actually stay married LONGER than the average couple? why? b/c they are tired of the "missionary mombo" and want to add spice

why is everyone so against this? its not like he is going **** this girl fall in love and leave me? he is doing this WITH my permission and we are going into this with open minds and hearts, i trust him and he trusts me. remember i said we have done the whole swapping thing and had a playgirl before, and that was well over 5 years ago, has he left? has he cheated? NOPE NOPE and he is still here, with me, he loves me and i love him..

im not trying to justify this, i just wanted opinions from people who have done this before, or maybe thinking about it. that is all.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not against it I just know I personally couldn't handle it. And, you're right it takes a secure couple to go into something like this. We just got back together after divorcing so we are not to that point! lol. Good luck with what you do though and have fun.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Misspuppy, 

I don't know you but, am happy you are recovering from your cancer. I pray that your recovery is swift. 

I think many men would love to have such a cool openminded wife. Your husband should be greatful and not afraid to show you how much in the manner of your choosing. That said, there is always a danger in what you are considering even if you have done this before without incedent (i had to say it). That said you sound like a smart lady and have thought this through. Having safety places is good. I would also make sure that the person be someone that you would likely not see again as i have heard about the "3rd" developing feelings or it just being akward. Perhaps this is obvious to you. 

good luck have fun with whatever you do.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Misspuppy,
> 
> I don't know you but, am happy you are recovering from your cancer. I pray that your recovery is swift.
> 
> ...


thank you for your kind words, that means alot, it has been 8 months from start and i m not sure if it is completely gone yet, but i feel it is.
as for the whole picking someone, ya, i would def like to pic someone we will more than likely not run into, like probably in a far different county than we live in, that way less likely to see one another again... good point. we did make that mistake once and chose a person that lived in the same building as we did :rofl: pretty crazy, lucky she was not all that bad and just hung out alot and really became friends, but it wa awkward for the first little while tho.

i will def bring this up with him like this weekend and see what he says.. im just lost as to where to find them these days? dont want bar flies, or crazy people. and i have heard bad things about websites that advertise looking for couples..

oh well i will figure it out and see what happens, it is gonna take a while to do this tho, because we are picky.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

well i talked to Hubby this last weekend and we went into detail about another woman and him f&*cking, and this was his response, please tell me what you see in this:

" the woman would have to be drop dead gorgeous, like A playboy bunny for me to want to F*&k her... The point of having a girl is for you and your pleasure I get off on that" 

we went on to discuss that once me and the girl played he would ravage the crap out of me, because he LOVES to watch.. but, i want to watch HIM do another woman? is he saying this because he wants me to hear it? Or is he saying this because the only woman that would turn him on OUTSIDE of a marriage turns him on.. 

my feeling is that it makes me feel really good that he said he would only do another woman if she was SMOKING HOT.. and that he respects me, dont get me wrong i love to play with woman and get off, then get the extra play with him before and later.. but, how do i let him know that it is OK to f*&k another woman with me watching..

OR is it something else.. we have been married for almost 9 yrs, i trust him and know him and what he likes, but darn it, i want to see him bang another chick.. is that too much to ask?

**


----------



## hubbyhere (Jun 22, 2010)

well maybe what it will take is to get into the act and then you instruct him on what you want him to do and just involve everyone.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

for some reason in my twisted soul, i kinda fantasize wifey doing it with other men as well. somehow the thought of seeing her getting pleasured as 3rd person turns me on greatly!

but dont push it, having additional partners is more or less like swinging, but it's not for everyone, some can handle them, some cant. this is an interesting article for u to read

Responsible Nonmonogamy


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

malmale said:


> for some reason in my twisted soul, i kinda fantasize wifey doing it with other men as well. somehow the thought of seeing her getting pleasured as 3rd person turns me on greatly!
> 
> but dont push it, having additional partners is more or less like swinging, but it's not for everyone, some can handle them, some cant. this is an interesting article for u to read
> 
> Responsible Nonmonogamy


thank you so much for sharing that article, it was very informative and very educational.. i will def keep this for future reference.. 

I am always open to doing things to spice up my sex life with my hubby, and i feel that as long as you have a strong healthy trusting relationship, there should be no concern for jealousy or fear of the spouse leaving you for OW/OM.. hubby and i have been 2 gether for 9 yrs this march and have always been very open about sex in the bedroom, i feel that by taking it to the next step (swinging) in this case, then it would just increase our sex life and make it that much more fun.. IMHO there is SEX Making Love and just play ol dirty fxxKing, with our previous experience it has been only me playing with the OW, and that has been fine, but now i want to let him play with the OW and let him fulfill his fantasy..i trust him and know he would only take it as far as we are comfortable...

I guess i would like to hear from other couples who have done this in the past, or are currently doing this and get the pro's as well as the con's of swinging or Spouse swapping.. i think it would be fun and exciting to be able to live this lifestyle, according to the website it does sound like there is alot more to it then JUST SEX, it is about passion and caring and loving one another.. is that bad to feel that way? is it wrong? 

thoughts?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

why dont u try n join the swingers' club and have a look urself? what i understand is that u do not need to immediately swap or engage in any sexual activities, just go and have a feel with the whole thing. there are also some couples who will openly do it, u can watch them in action and see if hubby has the same interest


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm curious too--- how can you ladies contemplate your man with another woman? I'm not an extremely jealous type but the thought of mine with someone else hurts. I can't even think about it!

Also-- unfortunately condoms do not protect 100% against STDS like herpes and HPV. There is always the base of the penis that is exposed even with a condom. All that's needed is a few seconds of skin to skin contact and these viral diseases can be contracted, and you've got them for life.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

TeaLeaves4 said:


> I'm curious too--- how can you ladies contemplate your man with another woman? I'm not an extremely jealous type but the thought of mine with someone else hurts. I can't even think about it!
> 
> Also-- unfortunately condoms do not protect 100% against STDS like herpes and HPV. There is always the base of the penis that is exposed even with a condom. All that's needed is a few seconds of skin to skin contact and these viral diseases can be contracted, and you've got them for life.


like i have stated before Tea, we would def go thru a testing for the other party and make sure they were NOT infected, Please do not think that i, nor my hubby would EVER jeopardize our health for pure sexual satisfaction that is just crazy, we would not have sexual intercourse with someone who is dirty, if need be WE would pay for the test and have the results WELL before the act took place, please do not think we are irresponsible people and would do such a thing to ruin our health for this. 

you asked how can ladies contemplate this lifestyle and allow their hubbies to partake in these activities.. Well, from my personal experience thus far, it is about sexual pleasure and fulfilling fantasies of each other, keep in mind that this type of lifestyle is NOT for everyone, it takes a very strong couple who can trust one anothers boundaries and know when enough is enough.. like i have stated before, we have had playmates in the past, and my hubby is STILL with me, sure, he had every chance in the book to leave for the OW, but, he did not, because the OW could not give him all that i have to give him, DH looks at OW like a plaything ( if you will for lack of better words), and that is all they are to him, when it comes to adding OW/OM to our sex life, it has nothing to do with him or I wanting to find someone else to love or be with, like that article stated couples that live this lifestyle are very aware of what they are getting into. They Understand that this is about sex and pleasure.

here is a "" from the article 

*Swingers are not cheating on their spouses, rather they do it together or with each others knowledge and consent. Swinging allows all humans to fulfill their need to be enjoyed, admired and sexually attracted to people of the opposite sex in addition to their own partner. Swinging can allow you to enjoy a different sexual rhythm with someone you click with as a friend as well as sex partner. The loss of sexual anxieties and heightened self confidence account for much of swingers' enthusiasm.*


i encourage you to read the article and educate yourself on what swinging/swapping is all about, it is not IMHO about cheating lying or anything, BOTH parties are FULL aware of what is going on and respect others boundaries.. I am not trying to change minds on this, as that would be wrong, i would just ask that those who have done it share with me their experiences and feelings about it. 

Obviously this type of lifestyle is NOT rec for couples who have trust issues or jealousy or negative attitude or anything, b/c that would make it worse, however, if you are in a trusting relationship and would like to experience other types of sexual enjoyment ( kind of like live porn lol) then by all means try it and see what you think


thanks to those who have given me the advice and things to think about and see what this kind of lifestyle is all about.


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

Eh, if that's what you're into then I see no problem with it. My wife and I have talked before about adding a female to our sex life, but things have been set on hold due to our problems. To each their own I always say. It's only cheating if the other person doesn't know and it's not ok with them.
You still shooting for that Halloween date or no? It's fast approaching 
also you seem like you have a very honest, comfortable, and open relationship. Unless I missed when you said it, why not just tell him you'd like to watch him with another woman?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

josh1081 said:


> Eh, if that's what you're into then I see no problem with it. My wife and I have talked before about adding a female to our sex life, but things have been set on hold due to our problems. To each their own I always say. It's only cheating if the other person doesn't know and it's not ok with them.
> You still shooting for that Halloween date or no? It's fast approaching
> also you seem like you have a very honest, comfortable, and open relationship. Unless I missed when you said it, why not just tell him you'd like to watch him with another woman?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks. as for the date, yes we are trying, but, here where i live it is hard to find someone who is a "freak" like that lol..i am sure if i look hard enough it will happen.. guess i need to start getting serious about it huh? and you are right you need to work thru the issues before adding anyone that is HUGE.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

misspuppy said:


> like i have stated before Tea, we would def go thru a testing for the other party and make sure they were NOT infected, Please do not think that i, nor my hubby would EVER jeopardize our health for pure sexual satisfaction that is just crazy, we would not have sexual intercourse with someone who is dirty, if need be WE would pay for the test and have the results WELL before the act took place, please do not think we are irresponsible people and would do such a thing to ruin our health for this.
> 
> you asked how can ladies contemplate this lifestyle and allow their hubbies to partake in these activities.. Well, from my personal experience thus far, it is about sexual pleasure and fulfilling fantasies of each other, keep in mind that this type of lifestyle is NOT for everyone, it takes a very strong couple who can trust one anothers boundaries and know when enough is enough.. like i have stated before, we have had playmates in the past, and my hubby is STILL with me, sure, he had every chance in the book to leave for the OW, but, he did not, because the OW could not give him all that i have to give him, DH looks at OW like a plaything ( if you will for lack of better words), and that is all they are to him, when it comes to adding OW/OM to our sex life, it has nothing to do with him or I wanting to find someone else to love or be with, like that article stated couples that live this lifestyle are very aware of what they are getting into. They Understand that this is about sex and pleasure.
> 
> ...


:allhail:
bottom line, if ur the type who cant even let ur spouse to get friendly (ie chatting with strangers in pubs and stuff), do not go through this, totally forget it, it will ruin u!

however, if both of you are curious and wanting to try new things to spice things up, this may be one of the most effective methods! 

when u swap partners, both will learn new stuff, what's YES and what's a no no, what can be improved and what new things he can learn. armed with this new set of skills, u go back and transfer them to the bedroom and ultimately pleasing each other even more!

not only that, swapping/swinging creates a whole new level of sexual tension and competition. men out there, would u be happy to know that some other dudes can pleasure ur wife more and taking her to new heights of orgasm? dont u want to hold to that ego of being the only 1 whom ur wife can certify as being the best sexual partner?
same for ladies, how would u feel if ur hubbies would prefer to do it with others coz u have no single idea how to ml with him? both will now try even harder to out-beat the others and ultimately, it will be the relationship/marriage that will blossom further


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

malmale said:


> :allhail:
> bottom line, if ur the type who cant even let ur spouse to get friendly (ie chatting with strangers in pubs and stuff), do not go through this, totally forget it, it will ruin u!
> 
> however, if both of you are curious and wanting to try new things to spice things up, this may be one of the most effective methods!
> ...




:iagree:great points. I agree with the whole Ego thing LOL, and being married to a competitive man, i now for a fact he will rise to the occasion. We are both very stable and very secure in our relationship to do this kind of thing, i hate to keep bragging about it, but, i feel that in this day and age you hardly see that anymore.. 

who does not want MORE of the good stuff in the relationship? who wants to get away from the neg things in the relationship. i know that when my hubby did do something like this in the past, our sex life went thru the roof.. not only that but the way we saw ourselves was way better, we talked more, we did things 2gether more, we listened to one another more, there was far more to what we learned than just SEX, it was about getting to know one another all over.. kind of like taking us both back to when we first met, the flames were on fire and we loved to get excited about things. IMHO, it is when you start to feel "comfortable" when problems *sometimes* arise.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I would have expected more encouraging comments here. Obviously misspuppy and her H are sophisticated, responsible, and informed in this area of 3way trysts.

I am meeting a couple to consider some 3-way play, rather the H can watch while the wife and I have some adult fun. My H said it's fine with him. This couple has done 3-ways before, and the wife loves to watch him please another woman. For me, it satisfies my desire for more adult time, giving and receiving oral with a woman, and being watched. There is an exhibitionist in me, and you may know from my other posts that my H is the keep-eyes-closed-during-sex kind of guy. This is something I know how to fix next time. For me, I would rather make my fantasies come true with my H, but he is not into sex as much as I, and he says it's all fine with him (which totally surprised me because I would be so jealous!), so after I meet them I will decide if they are the right couple for me.

Ok, now jump all over me and give MissPuppy a break!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> I would have expected more encouraging comments here. Obviously misspuppy and her H are sophisticated, responsible, and informed in this area of 3way trysts.
> 
> I am meeting a couple to consider some 3-way play, rather the H can watch while the wife and I have some adult fun. My H said it's fine with him. This couple has done 3-ways before, and the wife loves to watch him please another woman. For me, it satisfies my desire for more adult time, giving and receiving oral with a woman, and being watched. There is an exhibitionist in me, and you may know from my other posts that my H is the keep-eyes-closed-during-sex kind of guy. This is something I know how to fix next time. For me, I would rather make my fantasies come true with my H, but he is not into sex as much as I, and he says it's all fine with him (which totally surprised me because I would be so jealous!), so after I meet them I will decide if they are the right couple for me.
> 
> Ok, now jump all over me and give MissPuppy a break!


know what? i love watching n u love showing, we've got to hook up! LOL

1 question, what will that husband do while both u n his wife are fooling around?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I suppose he will masturbate. She said she wants to tease him by having him watch, then when I leave he will take her in the way she likes. 

malmale, I also like to watch. I usually do my DIY in front of a mirror. Maybe that's why I don't fantasize - I like the visual. I get turned on just seeing myself.

I honestly would rather that my H watches me get off, and when I told him that he got defensive, saying he should not have had sex with me since I don't seem to like it with him. He is so easily hurt! Every time I tell him how satisfied I am, how happy I am with him, what a great lover he is, how good he feels, and then one little comment and he is all hurt. I think if he would do oral on me once in a while and have some serious eye contact, I would be too satisfied with him to go elsewhere. Well, as long as he does not mind, for me it's some adult playtime. 

I thought I knew how to get my H to open his eyes. When I am on top, I tell him to play with my nipples. Well, to my surprise, he can find them with his eyes closed! So next time, I will come right out and say, baby look at me, look how hot you make me. Or something to that effect. Let's see if he opens his eyes then.


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

We got past that before we ever got married. My old gf in college was best friends with my (now)wife. We had double dated countless times. Most of them were at the DriveIn. We had watched each other having sex with our respective dates.We both enjoyed watching each other and would look in each others eyes as we were doing it with our dates. I thought it was hot, but I didn't think I would ever marry her at the time. I really don't think it would be a good idea to get a woman for him to have sex with, unless it really turns you on. As long as there is no jealously and it's for the fun of it, then go for it. I'm sure he won't complain.


----------



## Sadman (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife and I have been looking into the "Swinging scene" for around 4 months, we`ve been to a Swingers Club on 3 separate occasions. We have talked very openly about this, we were initially looking for wife to fulfill her fantasy of kissing another woman, this happened at a club, I didn`t like just sitting there. We had a private meet and again wife and other woman played whilst other man and I watched then joined in with own partners after. Again I wasn`t comfortable just watching, however exciting it was to view.

We have talked about us both playing with another couple but only soft play, it is a turn on to talk about, it is a turn on sending and receiving messages on a Swingers site, the thought of it all is very exciting, the problem we have is wife is extremely jealous, she doesn`t like the thought of me touching another woman.

We have met one or two really nice couples through all of this, you need that outlet to talk about this exciting hobby.

Whether we take that step further I don`t know, we have a private meet on Friday with the option of a social drink and /or play.

We`ve got some decisions to make - lol

I`ll go with what my wife is comfortable is with, no pressure from me but the thought of us both playing together and not separately is quite erotic and appealing.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

guys n gals, let me give u an incident n i see what u all have to say, kinda long post yeah... 

hubby n wife have been together for 3-4 years, and ever since they moved in together, the sex between them 2 kinda died down. hubby is ofcoz frustrated but since wifey is not all too keen in having such physical activities all the time, they continued with their mundane sexless life although they really love each other to bits!

however, 1 day, wifey met a cute client and after discussing with hubby, hubby let them to go out on casual dates with the promise wifey will let him know every single detail and will be truthful about eveything that happens between them.

after some time, status for client turned into friends and now into lover. hubby still allows them to go out as wifey is starting to have that sparkle in her, she is happy and for once, she is re-living the passionate warm and sweet feeling, the same feeling when her n hubby were dating previously. every nite, they would be texting and calling each other, just like teenagers in their puppy love state of mind. however, there is no element of cheating as wifey would always get the approval from hubby before she calls or even answer the calls of the lover. oh, all these are ofcoz, done without the lover's knowledge (he knows that wifey is attached but is sceptical that the hubby would let her out for fun this way)

1 day, after much discussion, the hubby agreed to set up a "special" date for them. he n wifey have booked a hotel, and with the hubby's blessing, he agreed to let the wife to spent the nite with the lover! at the same time, hubby had flew outstation for business.

as expected, there was no way the lover would wanna let go of such a situation, like the cute little lamb entering the lion's den, he poured his passion onto her, he f**ked during the nite and the next morning before he left for work.

so wifey went back after that, and was greeted by the hubby later that day. so they recap on what happened, and when the hubby did a "body inspection" on her, there was ofcoz love bites on her whole body, with her b**bies and her inner thigh as the main concentration.

however, surprisingly, wifey told hubby that she did not enjoyed the session. all that happened that nite at the hotel, wifey just lay there while the lover did all the job, she even mentioned that she was not even fully wet as her mind was not up to it, all the time the lover was doing it with her, her mind wished that it was her hubby spending the nite with her at the hotel...

another surprising aspect is that ever since that nite, wifey finally realized that hubby has always been and still the best lover she had all along and she admited that she was wrong to have taken him for granted. surprisingly, her passion for hubby also start to grow and they are starting to have sex very frequently!

at the same time, she's still very much in contact with the lover, and back home, that has been the topic of conversation, wifey seeking hubby's advice on why the lover acts or behaves in such ways, and hubby giving her the fullest support to understand the lover, and indirectly, understand men and their hubby's action all this while.

so far, hubby has been very open in letting them being together, but wifey's not too keen in engaging anything further (sexual) with the lover as she feels that she would only do it with someone that she truly love - hubby (which comes as a relief to the hubby). Sex for her is emotional, even if the lover f**ks her, she wont be in the state of mind like how she responses when both she and hubby makes out.

nevertheless, they are planning for a short holiday or a weekend get-away. while they havent confirmed anything, the hubby is contemplating on whether he should let them be together for such a long period, for fear of safety and such...


----------



## thesea (Jul 31, 2011)

Well you are a breath of fresh air, but still in denial
You got me with your porn watching and then saw this carrot
Unless you're at work, you're sex sex sex and more sex
If only my wife got porn


----------



## EvanderS (Jul 1, 2011)

I think your husband is into misspuppy.

I think MissPuppy is into sharing. Probably other things... not just her husband. It's a special and somewhat unusual mindset... I don't think it is gender based.

I think it is circuitry... and it's about the "free love" movement. The jealousy/tribal/possessive circuits aren't as strong.

Anyways... I think that whatever works for the two of you... works for the two of you. Go do it. Don't get stuck behind fear and repression. Explore and stretch and risk... and find true love between you. This is what keeps people together... the force of attraction.

For other people who don't have this circuitry... or who feel jealous and protective and exclusionary... they should allow this to express itself in their sex lives. This is hot as well IMO.

Just be who you are.


----------



## RAYMOND (Feb 5, 2010)

It's a perversion and adultery to my mind. Sex should be between the couple married and nobody else. I am amazed that this is allowed on here.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

RAYMOND said:


> It's a perversion and adultery to my mind. Sex should be between the couple married and nobody else. I am amazed that this is allowed on here.


You're entitled to your opinion, but that's all it is. Your opinion. If you don't like the content of the thread, don't read it or reply to it.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larrelye (Aug 1, 2011)

I would love to have this husband! There is no way mine would go for it. Even though. While swingers have their lifestyle that they enjoy and have every right to enjoy, you never know how you would react after the fact. While I say I'm fine with it, I want to. What happens if she's prettier than me, or my husband enjoyed it TOO much. Scary to take it any further than my head.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I know that I couldn't share my man. (Altho every woman should have the experience of this awesome lover ...I'm still not sharing!)

What I don't understand is that once you get into it, where do "boundries" come in??? Sex is sex....and it's ALL part of the game.

Like, "Honey, you can f**k her, but you can't kiss her"? 
or.."You can have vaginal penetration, but not anal"??? 

It's ALL sex...how can you only allow a part of it once everyone is naked and getting busy????


----------



## EvanderS (Jul 1, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> where do "boundries" come in??? ...
> It's ALL sex...how can you only allow a part of it once everyone is naked and getting busy????


Good Question. 

Yes sex is sex. But intercourse is a different type of sex then oral sex using a condom.

exploring bisexuality is also different.

It really depends on people's value system.

Perhaps a married couple is a bit incompatable because the wife s into getting spanked (for example) but has no rhythm. Or a husband and a wife want a shared fantasy of being in a cage together... so they need someone to play the role of a dominant.

Maybe the husband wants to work with someone who is more familiar with g-spot work... so he "plays" with a more experienced female partner and learns the ropes... so to speak.

I once had a man who wanted to worship my wife's feet.

It can be of benefit to be in high demand. Increases social value. This in turn increase attraction between husband and wife.

In summary... there are as many reasons to get into it as there are people who are interested. The level in which the activities happen depend on what people want to get out of it.

I don't want to seem like I'm an advocate. I'm only sharing these views so as to dispel myths, confusion and misjudgement towards people in lifestyles where they are trying every bit as hard as the rest of us to be good spouses.

Different backgrounds and cultures predispose people to more open lifestyles. Younger generations, Wiccans, older couples in their 40's and 50's who are looking for something more, people coming out of the closet, People who are not ready to commit (for various reasons... like just getting over a divorce) and openly have more than one partner. Exploreres, wierdos, nudists, fringe, activists, hippies, sex educators, performers, gay, queer, fetishists, kinky people.

I know people who are just into playing with electrical toys... or who want to just be bound. Some want to be cross-dressed... or are into rubber outfits. The diversity and specificity of peoples sexuality is amazing once you get into it. Sometimes people are sexually incomparable but want to maintain their family structure... because there is nothing wrong with that..

I'm a practicing monogamist... only because I feel that *my* deepest practice of love is between the two of us. 

But I also think that other people may find the deepest practice of love in other forms. I could ramble on.


----------

